# Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 unter Vista "I-Frame nur Mpeg" Probleme



## PdZ (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Tutorials.de Profis,

ich bin am verzweifeln.
Ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit die Adobe CS4 Production Premium unter Vista und habe große Probleme mit Premiere Pro.
Alle Updates sind installiert (zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt). Wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstelle und in den Einstellungen unter "Vorschauansicht" den Codec auf "I-Frame nur Mpeg" schalte,
habe ich verschiedene Probleme. Zum einen fängt es manchmal an zu ruckeln beim Abspielen der Vorschau (selbst wenn sie vorgerendert ist). Und ist nicht wieder weg zu bekommen.
Auch habe ich IMMER das Problem, dass wenn ich ein Projekt mit diesem Codec einstelle, dass ich wenn ich das Projekt wiederholt reinlade/neu öffne ich Fehlermeldungen erhalte, dass angeblich
ein Codec nicht installiert sei.

Also bleibt mir nur die Wahl in den Einstellungen zur Vorschau den Codec auf "Microsoft AVI" zu schalten und einen Codec zu vergeben.
Doch da ergeben sich mitunter neue Probleme.
Mein Kollege der die Suite auf einem XP Rechner hat, hat weder beim Einladen der Videos, noch beim Bearbeiten oder in der Vorschauansicht jegliche Probleme.

Woran kann das liegen? Liegt es an VIsta 64 Bit? Fehlen mir Codec Pakete?

Kennt Jemand derartige Probleme unter Windows Vista X64 und Premiere?

Weitere Details zum Rechner: KEINE Codecpakete installiert (außer die mitgelieferten Codecs von Windows)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Quadro FX (irgendwas, aber recht aktuell, und neueste Treiber)
16 Gigabyte Ram
sehr schnelle Festplatten


Hoffe mir kann wer helfen 
Danke im Voraus!!

Lieben Gruß,
Roland


----------

